# This makes me sick....



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

Rumsas under investigation into sonâ€™s death | Cyclingnews.com

"Officials in Lucca, Italy, are investigating former pro cyclist Raimondas Rumsas in connection with the death of his 21-year-old son Linas in May. His son is said to have died following the use of forbidden doping substances, officials are said to have alleged.

The young Rumsas died on May 2, after being discovered unconscious. He was a former junior national road race champion and was with the Italian Altopack-Eppela team, with hopes of becoming a professional cyclist.

The SID news agency reported that the Rumsas family home in Lucca and that of the president of the Altopack-Eppela team were searched. Banned substances and medications were seized, according to Gazzetta dello Sport. A total of five people are said to be under investigation for the distribution of doping products, dealing in stolen goods and violating the anti-doping law.

Raimondas Rumsas, who finished third in the 2002 Tour de France, is no stranger to doping investigations. His wife Edita was arrested with a campervan full of drugs on her way home from that Tour. A trial was finally held in 2005, with both Raimondas and Edita being given four month suspended sentences in January 2006.

In the meantime, Raimondas also tested positive for EPO at the 2003 Giro d’Italia."


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

But I thought doping ended in 2006 when they all came clean!!! :mad2:

On a serious note, this is very sad ... but the reality is sports will never be clean, regardless of how much people want them to be. With that in mind, people will get hurt, will die and will suffer many consequences of their actions.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

It is difficult to even start to think what was going on in what passes as his brain. He knew the medical dangers involved and even if he got away with it for a time, he must have known that he was putting his son at risk. It is despicable


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

More related news:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rumsas-tragedy-continues-as-raimondas-jr-tests-positive/


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Darwin would be pleased.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Perhaps mechanical doping can be justified?? French veteran racer defends his use of mechanical doping | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

config said:


> Perhaps mechanical doping can be justified?? French veteran racer defends his use of mechanical doping | Cyclingnews.com


 Translated from the French: "Criminal Says he Should be Allowed to Commit Crimes"


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

config said:


> Perhaps mechanical doping can be justified?? French veteran racer defends his use of mechanical doping | Cyclingnews.com





> The veteran was placed under investigation by French police and could be charged with sporting fraud due to the prize money he earned while using the mechanical doping in his bike.


really? police investigation? what a waste of public money.


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't think care about "mechanical doping," I think they care about fraud. 

If you run a company and you get cheated, you don't want the cops saying, "It's just sports, who cares?" 

You have to earn a living and pay your employees. If you got robbed by a cheater, you deserve justice.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Van der poels old man was popped once or twice and now his son runs away from everyone. Think he told his kid to stay away, or really do you think any of them stay away? Belgium, from their cows to their sports, doped.
Holland no different.


----------

